# Anyone using a stout tap on co2?



## pipsyboy (26/9/14)

Seems to be conflicting advice when you google it.


----------



## pipsyboy (28/9/14)

I'm guessing that's a no then.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/9/14)

What did you want to know? I would be pouring out of a hand pump or drink it straight from the fermenter or the secondary, I am not a fan of cold stout and especially cold stout with CO2.


----------



## pipsyboy (28/9/14)

Just wanted to know if it was possible. Answers on line lean towards no with a few saying yes. Some people say you need the nitro for higher pressure then someone will say that the higher pressure is only needed to push the beer up from the cellar in a pub. 

Could do without spending another few hundred bucks on a nitro set up.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/9/14)

I do believe it is possible, well it must be because I have had it in a pub, but as I said it just doesn't do anything for me, if you look at the cask and hand pump thread there is information on there about using a syringe to inject air (which is 78% nitrogen ) obviously not into the cask but into the glass, draw some stout into your syringe I believe less than half a syringe full and inject it back into the glass not to hard otherwise it will gas up to much. Try it I am sure you will not be disappointed.


----------



## danestead (28/9/14)

Ive been looking into stout taps of late as im keen to setup 1 of my taps as a nitro tap. Inside a stout faucet is a restrictor plate with tiny holes in it. This releases all the foam when you pour a beer. When using beer gas (30% co2, 70% nitrogen), not much co2 is dissolved into solution in the beer. You run about 30psi and I assume this is partly to do with pushing the beer through the restrictor plate with an acceptable flow rate. You end up with a pretty much flat beer with a nice creamy head created by the restrictor plates tiny holes and the nitrogen.

if you wanted to use a stout faucet with 100% co2 gas, I would expect that if you carbonated your beer to a standard 2-2.5ish volumes, you will get a cup of foam which wont settle, and it would only trickle through the faucet if using your normal 10-14ish psi.

The 2 options I think you have are:
1. Only carbonate the beer very slightly, turn the reg up to 30psi when you want to serve a beer and then turn the reg off and release that 30psi of co2 out of the keg with the OPV.
2. Remove the restrictor plate in the faucet, but whats the point of having a stout faucet then?

All this info is from my research and understanding on how i think a stout faucet and nitro setup works. I dont have one at home yet.


----------



## Yob (28/9/14)

I serve my stout on %100 c02, 10-12 psi is no problem, pours beautiful head

Kilkenny sparkler tap


----------



## pipsyboy (28/9/14)

Yob said:


> I serve my stout on %100 c02, 10-12 psi is no problem, pours beautiful head
> 
> Kilkenny sparkler tap


That's just what I wanted to hear. Where is the best place to get the tap from?


----------



## Yob (28/9/14)

God knows, I waited and got mine from a,member here when he was selling bits and bobs.. I've also got another beamish one that's kinda like a fake pump that pours just as well..

If you have patience, they'll turn up or put out a wtb request?


----------



## lukasfab (28/9/14)

Did the $10 hand pump job today and it works great!
give it a go as its cheap to do
the only thing is it leaked while resting in the fridge between drinks


----------



## Donske (29/9/14)

pipsyboy said:


> That's just what I wanted to hear. Where is the best place to get the tap from?


 I run a Guinness stout tap with sparkler plate on CO2, as per Yob, no issues and great creamy heads on beers poured from it.

I picked it up on eBay for about $30 without shank.


----------

